# Soilmaster in Canada



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I know I tacked this onto one of the threads on one of the various boards it`s being talked about on but I can`t find it.

Has anyone been able to find a source for this in Canada?

Thanks


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Brad,

I contacted Soilmaster via e-mail and here are two Canadian distributors:

Stream Organics; Surrey British Columbia; 604-535-4149

Professional Gardener; Calgary Alberta; 403-263-4200

I'm not sure if they carry the Charcoal so you would have to follow up on that.


----------



## 5190 (Dec 2, 2005)

Brad, you want order this? I think to change my flourite/white sand in my tank... (when I receive the plants i wont... before 2007, I think!  )


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Brad:

I phoned several privately owned garden stores here in Winnipeg, not one person had a clue about this product or what I was talking about. So I guess it is not available locally in Winnipeg at least.

Frank


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

It shipping Soilmaster will be expensive, look for a substrate called 'Turface', which may be alot easier to find in Canada.. Maybe even at Canadian Tire.

There are many Soilmaster products, the one you want is prob called Soilmaster Select. Hope that helps


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks Matpat.

Eric, another group order? I still have a few maintenance tools. lol


----------



## 5190 (Dec 2, 2005)

Not really group order, but if you find it... perhaps I take one bag... and if some peoples wont it in the Montreal region!


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

o.k. I`ll try to find some. I`ve got friend who runs a garden center so I`ll check with him. Maybe he can contact the other stores Matpat named to try to find their supplier.


----------

